# classical music to cope whit turmoil and deception and ect



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im lisening to mass and hope to god he will here me...

See i have been diagnose iin the past of schizoid or psychotic, but now im clear of this, the psychologist said after battery of test your not schizoid or psychotic and bipolar, i was releived...

He said you suffer anxiety, than i was like ockay but did not knew what anxiety implimented, i shawll explain further on.See i ask my doctor for neuro stimulant since im convinced i have a strong tdah syndrome attention deficit disorder., and the psychiatrist said sure but im a consciensius man if your schizoid or psychotic i can prescribe you these neuro stimulant in case of a psychosis risk, than he sent me to see a psychologist he clear me out of the schizoid or psychhotic diagnostif whit batterie of test.

But mention anxiolitics has salvation, jésus christ mother of lord these are pills to knock you out nd turn you into a vedgy hyper somnolence, memory lost, loss of''equilibre'' f*** symptom i allready struggle whit and he mention anti depressor something to turn me into a cabbage will this help certainly not.

I experiment neuro-stimulant from a friend and felt normal no stress anxiety whatsoever like normal fonctional, under a micro dose of speed i was normal not maniaco or agited but calm relaxe non agitated.I feel so sad i lack in focus concentration for all those year and this '' professional'' whant to prescribe me to f*** me up more (mind my bad language im upset).

So im looking for pills that fight anxiety disorder and that are neuro stimulant to subject to my psychiatrist, im so mad and depress, this is why im lisening to so many mass to rest my suffering soul my tourmented soul.

I favor Dufay , josquin Ockeghem is a man god.have a nice day i feel sick and so darn sad.


:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

What can I say...? I wish you good spirit and happy listenings !


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to mass and hope to god he will here me...
> 
> See i have been diagnose iin the past of schizoid or psychotic, but now im clear of this, the psychologist said after battery of test your not schizoid or psychotic and bipolar, i was releived...
> 
> ...


what to say? ....you are doing the right thing I suppose in choosing classical music as a cure. It will cure for sure and /or at least give you some time of rest.

Have you ever tried more romantic stuff , romantic music from 19th century or some symphonies from 18th century which music can provide you with a catharsis. ?

well, I understand you look for some rest and you don't need even more agitation through dramatic explosions of romantic composers imagination, but still may be it can work better than pills for as long as I'm aware of ( a brother of my friend suffers from similar symptoms you describe) pills and chemical medications hardly ever help, they help periodically, perhaps can give some breaks between periods of deterioration and it becomes a cycle, never ending cycle of constant struggle against your own inner self, but in fact all those pills just make a patient dependent on them, making a patient into a chronic one.....

may be you should try something alternative to escape from pills prison?

ps I realize how difficult it can be to give recommendation without actually knowing/seeing a person, therefore some assumptions cam be just assumptions and they might sound inappropriate and at the same time I do realize that sometimes people write about things in order to share without looking for advice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

helenora said:


> what to say? ....you are doing the right thing I suppose in choosing classical music as a cure. It will cure for sure and /or at least give you some time of rest.
> 
> Have you ever tried more romantic stuff , romantic music from 19th century or some symphonies from 18th century which music can provide you with a catharsis. ?
> 
> ...


Most people who give advice are not the best listeners. The music of Bach may also give consolation,his cantatas in particular.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to mass and hope to god he will here me...
> 
> See i have been diagnose iin the past of schizoid or psychotic, but now im clear of this, the psychologist said after battery of test your not schizoid or psychotic and bipolar, i was releived...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. There are no good anti-anxiety pills. Xanax, Klonopin and Valium are all addictive and also one needs more mg. after a while to provide the same effect as previously. I once took Xanax for a week and I swear I didn't know where I was. Dangerous, dis-orienting stuff.

I think the best thing would be an empathetic non-pill-pushing psycho-therapist.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I think you should just plunge right into it, full force, instead of resisting it. No Masses. I suggest:

Barraque: Piano Sonata

Schoenberg's Pierot Lunaire

Liszt: Mephisto Waltz

Messiaen's "Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum" and his organ music

Have you considered Scientology?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As someone who has spent a lifetime combating both anxiety and dysthymia, I have found music has no lasting effect on my emotional state. I might be transported "in the moment", but unfortunately, nothing permanently transformational. For dramatic changes, one needs an empathetic psychotherapist to work with. Music just won't do it. As for anti-anxiety and anti-depressant drugs, definitely not! They can leave you with permanent neurological (tics and tremors) and brain damage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


> I think you should just plunge right into it, full force, instead of resisting it. No Masses. I suggest:
> 
> Barraque: Piano Sonata
> 
> ...


 you forgot lobotomy


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

When I was going through depression, I didn't take much enjoyment from music in general. I would listen to it, sometimes for long periods of time, but I didn't react strongly at all. I got through it, but on my own, which is NOT recommended. You have friends and family. Tell them about your problems, don't keep it all to yourself or think that you're alone.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

When it comes to the question whether to take medication (and what kind) or not, listen more to your health professionals (eg. psychiatrist) rather than posters on a classical music forum.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

hpowders said:


> As someone who has spent a lifetime combating both anxiety and dysthymia, I have found music has no lasting effect on my emotional state. I might be transported "in the moment", but unfortunately, nothing permanently transformational. For dramatic changes, one needs an empathetic psychotherapist to work with. Music just won't do it. As for anti-anxiety and anti-depressant drugs, definitely not! They can leave you with permanent neurological (tics and tremors) and brain damage.


Agree. Music is but a distraction; with anxiety and similar troubles of the mind, I think that one should always seek help. Anxiety has its inertia, and to stop it we need to starve it of momentum - often this requires the help of another reasonable, compassionate, and understanding person. And again, experimenting with medication can be rather dangerous, and I don't think many of us (including me) are qualified to comment on their usage.

But meanwhile, I trust that you have superb tastes in music - Ockeghem, Josquin, oh my! Listen on!
And I hope the best for you!


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

DaveM said:


> health professionals (eg. psychiatrist)


You mean people whose career and thus entire life relies on pushing currently available big pharma drugs on desperate sufferers, regardless of whether those drugs are yet (or ever will be) at the stage where they are safe or even effective? These drugs may work or not, they may be safe or horribly damaging - either way psychiatrists are completely dependent on them as a paradigm.

As expected in a situation like this, the internet is full of horror stories about psychiatrists not knowing or telling about certain side effects or ignoring patient complaints about inefficacy and painful side effects. Sometimes it's because the drug companies don't test their drugs properly and the FDA approves them anyway, and often it's just plain incompetence or indifference. It's a multi-billion dollar business for the drug companies and it's many high status careers for people who care about high status careers like doctor and psychiatrist, so you should expect a lot of corruption, indifference, and incompetence.

I'm not telling anyone whom to listen or trust, these are just some facts that anyone can check for themselves and that should be taken into consideration.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Chordalrock said:


> You mean people whose career and thus entire life relies on pushing currently available big pharma drugs on desperate sufferers, regardless of whether those drugs are yet (or ever will be) at the stage where they are safe or even effective? These drugs may work or not, they may be safe or horribly damaging - either way psychiatrists are completely dependent on them as a paradigm.
> 
> As expected in a situation like this, the internet is full of horror stories about psychiatrists not knowing or telling about certain side effects or ignoring patient complaints about inefficacy and painful side effects. Sometimes it's because the drug companies don't test their drugs properly and the FDA approves them anyway, and often it's just plain incompetence or indifference. It's a multi-billion dollar business for the drug companies and it's many high status careers for people who care about high status careers like doctor and psychiatrist, so you should expect a lot of corruption, indifference, and incompetence.
> 
> I'm not telling anyone whom to listen or trust, these are just some facts that anyone can check for themselves and that should be taken into consideration.


You're not? After just trashing an entire profession? '_...you should expect a lot of corruption, indifference and incompetence.' _Sounds like a trial by internet.

Do you really think that a psychiatrist has spent 11 years (at least) training just to 'push big pharma drugs on desperate sufferers.' And just what are your credentials, other than being able to surf the internet, that makes you so sure of yourself that you would post something that might deter someone, including the author of the OP, from trusting their psychiatric physician?

Btw, unless I'm missing something in the OP, the psychiatrist referred deprofundis to a psychologist who helped him clarify the diagnosis and also said he was ready to prescribe medication deprofundis thinks will help him.

Also, deprofundis has indicated that he thinks that a neuro-stimulant helped him (apparently for possible ADD or ADHD). That usually means something like Ritalin or Adderal will be considered which is usually prescribed by a psychiatrist. If a psychiatrist prescribes it and it helps, is that comparable to 'pushing a big pharma drug on a desperate sufferer'?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> When it comes to the question whether to take medication (and what kind) or not, listen more to your health professionals (eg. psychiatrist) rather than posters on a classical music forum.
> Hope you feel better soon.


_Hear, hear_, good advice is alright but medicine should be left to the specialist.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I wish they were more people on this earth who would try to deter people and including the OP from trusting their psychiatric physician.

Because many people trust their physicians blindly or almost blindly just because of the fact that they studied something for 11 yrs. and what does it prove? This logic of measuring something by quantity ( in this case it's years) basically leads us to an idea that older people should know more , be more wise than younger just by the very simple fact that they lived longer? 

well, now we don't talk about that and about generations, etc, but it was just an illustration of how can we form our opinions taking into account number of years and then reputation of an institution where they work or studied ( usually those two things "experience" measured in numbers and reputation come together ).


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

helenora said:


> I wish they were more people on this earth who would try to deter people and including the OP from trusting their psychiatric physician.
> 
> Because many people trust their physicians blindly or almost blindly just because of the fact that they studied something for 11 yrs. and what does it prove? This logic of measuring something by quantity ( in this case it's years) basically leads us to an idea that older people should know more , be more wise than younger just by the very simple fact that they lived longer?
> 
> well, now we don't talk about that and about generations, etc, but it was just an illustration of how can we form our opinions taking into account number of years and then reputation of an institution where they work or studied ( usually those two things "experience" measured in numbers and reputation come together ).


Nobody said anything about trusting blindly. The point was that professionals who have trained for that length of time should not be painted with the negative broad brush that was being responded to.

It goes without saying that people need to do due diligence in selecting any physician as with any important life decision. And people need to have an informed, intelligent perspective on this entire subject before throwing out all sorts of anecdotal medical opinions.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Nobody said anything about trusting blindly. The point was that professionals who have trained for that length of time should not be painted with the negative broad brush that was being responded to.
> 
> It goes without saying that people need to do due diligence in selecting any physician as with any important life decision. And people need to have an informed, intelligent perspective on this entire subject before throwing out all sorts of anecdotal medical opinions.


Nothing goes without saying. People are suffering due to the incompetence of many psychiatrists. They wouldn't be suffering if they and we as a society were more sceptical of authority.

Moreover the trend is unfortunately toward legalising involuntary drug treatment, already custom and law in many places for certain diagnoses, and in general toward making it even harder for people to exercise their own judgement when seeking help. There needs to be more criticism of current psychiatric practices, so far discontent has been safely channeled into criticism of drug corporations - as though the people responsible for prescribing drugs that are worse than what they treat or not better than placebo are entirely blameless.

Just to make it clear: I think many psychiatrists are competent and decent people (and will be the first to tell you the drugs may not work etc etc), but the more you look into things on your own rather than trusting psychiatrists to do that for you before committing to any drug treatment, the less likely you are to get hurt.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

You speak truth, especially this:


Chordalrock said:


> Nothing goes without saying. People are suffering due to the incompetence of many psychiatrists. They wouldn't be suffering if *they and we as a society were more sceptical of authority.
> *


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to mass and hope to god he will here me...
> 
> See i have been diagnose iin the past of schizoid or psychotic, but now im clear of this, the psychologist said after battery of test your not schizoid or psychotic and bipolar, i was releived...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear you're suffering at the moment. It's good that you're seeking help though!

If the tranquilisers knock you out then phone the psychologist and discuss it with him. There may be alternative tranquilisers which you'll get on with better, or maybe he'll suggest a different dose. Everyone reacts in their own way to drugs and it's often a question of trial and error to find the right one for you. You should also tell the psychologist about your positive response to your friend's drugs, as this may help him know how to care for you.

Did the psychologist suggest cognitive behavioural therapy for the anxiety? Sometimes they prescribe tranquilisers because they think the problem is just a short term thing - a response to a specific life event - and tranquilisers can help get you through. If not, CBT may be something to consider.

I wish you well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope that the different approaches and reactions will not disturb you more than you are already.I am sure that all the reactions are meant to give you a push in a healthy and sounder position in life.You have to be cautius and random advice may cost you dearly.We are so limited ,thats why my first response was,"what can I say".Therefore I repeat my first intention and wish you good spirit.I am glad that there is so much good intended response.I wish you all the best.:tiphat:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Vitamin deficiency can cause anxiety. It'd be worth checking your vitamin levels like B12, D.. for vit.D cod liver oil is good, sunlight is the best of course. But I digress.

Wonderfull and really soothing orthodox monk chants. Valaam Brethren Choir






And some live.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

by the way have you heard about so called choir therapy? while people sing in choir it produces an effects of "empty mind" in a sense of getting rid of all thoughts except of those which relates to producing nice sounds haha and a person stays in this moment, without thinking about past or future and without worries for sure. But it's a phenomenon of *choir singing*, well, singing alone is good as well, but choir when you hear other people in a choir , it 's an atmosphere. well, it can really be therapeutic. and if one doesn't have social anxiety , then it's a way to go, provided you have a local choir nearby. or even solo singing at home would serve as well . I'm serious. no joking


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

What is this? What do we have here... mere intellectual listeners? Dear god man, Beethoven knew the power of music. I am shocked that so many people speak so ignorantly and poorly about the power of music. 

My dear deprofundis, I am sorry you are suffering my friend. Try to broaden the quality and quantity of your social circle. Let Beethoven inspire you... be moved by the audacity of this profound man! When you feel sad let beautiful music penetrate, let it sooth and minister to your sorrow.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Klassic, you are right. Music helps always, but we always must take into consideration what condition and intensity of this condition a particular person is experiencing. Sometimes if this condition is already not in early stages, if it was neglected for a long time then combat it with a help of music, only music is almost impossible, because in some moments a person begins to ¨"shut down" - it´s one of the mechanisms to protect against a hostility of a world around - and music can work only when still there is consciousness through which music enters is opened and let music in, then music , its vibrations can do its healing job  Therefore it's good to detect an issue/condition early and then of course music can be of great help.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> See i have been diagnose iin the past of schizoid or psychotic, but now im clear of this, the psychologist said after battery of test your not schizoid or psychotic and bipolar, i was releived...
> 
> *He said you suffer anxiety*,


I think you would do well to check out this site: www.anxietycentre.com/

They have support groups and a lot of good information to help you deal with anxiety. Also, regarding medications, read this,
http://www.anxietycentre.com/FAQ/why-does-medication-help-some-people-with-anxiety-disorder.shtml


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let's me explain to you why some people hate drug addicts, because they abuse the system and when people whit real back pain or people that need neuro stimulant they can have them because the doctor simply wont beleive you he will tease you to death and do all his best so you can have them...

*Today im lisening to ars antiqua adam de la halle on some label i dont recalled im tired....i did not sleep im insomniac during the night and somnolent during the day what kind of crap his this, this is why i dont wont heavy medication that t.k.o, i dont wont to feel worst than i feel allready.what else can be said of Adam de la Halle well great composer he did more than le jeux de robin et marion...*


----------

